# Quaxli Tutorial Problemchen



## Enrico Vogt (4. Okt 2011)

Hallo liebe Forumgemeinde,

ich beschäftige mich ca. seid einem Monat mit Java, habe aber schon vorkenntnisse in PHP. Arbeite gerade das Tutorial von Quaxli durch klappt soweit auch ganz gut, nur jetzt steh ich aufm Schlauch...

Ich bin auf Seite 24 und möchte nun testen ob die Animation funktioniert, da kommt folgender Fehler:

Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 4
	at Sprite.drawObj(Sprite.java:63)
	at GamePanel.paintComponent(GamePanel.java:127)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintToOffscreen(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paintDoubleBuffered(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent._paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.prePaintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.access$700(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$ProcessingRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.access$000(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)

Habe mir also Zeile 63 in Sprite und 127 in GamePanel angesehen und mit dem Tutorial verglichen. Einen Unterschied konnte ich nicht feststellen, daher mein Post hier... kann mir jemand sagen woran das wohl liegt?


----------



## SlaterB (4. Okt 2011)

klingt nach diesem Fehler hier:
http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-multimedia-programmierung/6529-tutorials.html#post783985

allgemein etwas fraglich wenn du selber keine Idee hast, nix gelernt beim Tutorial? 
na geht ja auch nicht unbedingt um Fehlersuche/ Codeverständnis an sich,

ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException ist wie NullPointerException aber noch sehr einfache Sorte,
welches Array ist beteiligt, welcher Index? warum dieser Index, wer bestimmt ihn, wird dabei die Array-Länge ausreichend bedacht usw.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (4. Okt 2011)

Ohne (relevanten) Code kann man das nicht sagen.

Imho solltest du auch nicht direkt versuchen mit einem 2D-Spiel zu beginnen. Du solltest erstmal fit mit Java-Grundlagen werden (anhand von Consolen-Programmen), danach kannst du dich an ein GUI wagen und erst danach kannst du imho an Spieleentwicklung anfangen zu denken.


----------



## Enrico Vogt (4. Okt 2011)

Vielen dank! Gelernt habe ich in dem Tutorial schon einiges, jedoch konnte ich diesen Fehler nicht reproduzieren.


----------

